# Simodrive 611



## M-Arens (20 Februar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche eine Software um meinen Simodrive auszulesen. Das Gerät ist an keinem Bussystem angeschlossen, ich habe bei einem Simensmonteur mal eine Software gesehen die nannte sich 611HSA oder so. Kann mir einer sagen wo ich die her bekommen kann? 
Ich habe auf der Siemensseite was dazu gefunden, aber leider nicht die Software. Ich hänge hier mal das PDF mit an. 
Die Kabelbelegung brauche ich auch!


----------



## Ralle (20 Februar 2007)

Also ich hab dazu SimoComU, das läuft unter Windows. Man kann damit an die serielle SS des 611 U oder auch an den Profibus.


----------



## gravieren (20 Februar 2007)

Hi M-Arens

Schau dir doch mal hier die links an.


https://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/llisapi.dll?query=simodrive&func=cslib.cssearch&content=skm%2Fmain.asp&lang=de&siteid=cseus&objaction=cssearch&searchinprim=1&nodeid1=16604318&x=15&y=8


2.Seite   unter "SimoCom A"


----------



## M-Arens (21 Februar 2007)

DANKE für die Tips


----------

